# Some general tips for a new beamer-head with a 1502



## Omri (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi,
I've purchased an 1975 bmw 1502. She's in very good shape and was checked also by a mechanic but I would be glad to hear from other owners about things to look for? Or simple improvements? For instance, the 4 gears or the engine...

And for some very specific questions:
Does the car need lead replacement? The seller told me not, the mechanic wasn't sure and I can't believe an old carburated engine from the 70 can take unleaded and stay healthy for long.
Also, which oil would you recommend?

Thank you,
Omri


----------



## M2Pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

There's pretty good info at BMW2002FAQ


----------



## Knaudel (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello,

i drive my 02 since 2008 without lead replacement!
As our BMWs have an aluminium head i don´t see any reason to put anything other in my tank than unleaded fuel!

A friend of mine put lead replacement in his 1502 and hat much problems with the carb...

Knaudel


----------

